

How Sim City greenwashes parking - chrismealy
http://www.humantransit.org/2013/05/how-sim-city-greenwashes-parking.html

======
Svip
Yes, American cities. Covering places with car parks usually only happen
outside cities in Europe. In cities we have car park buildings or underground
facilities, which are a lot harder to place. Do you drive around London, Paris
or Berlin and see tonnes of car parks? No, you'd probably be bothered by the
fact that there are too few!

Also, I think that of all the _SimCity 5_ problems (does this even count as
one), I think this one bothers me the least. In fact, it doesn't at all. I
wasn't expecting _SimCity 5_ to be a perfect simulation of cities, it's a
game, it's an abstraction.

Geez, this article makes it sound like we should be bothered about this. I've
also seen articles that says we should be bothered about the inflated
population numbers, because they don't actually match the number of agents.
What.

------
jared314
This must be what it is like for non-programmers to read programming topic
blogs that champion knowledge of programming language minutiae and have
distain for the use of Excel. If only the non-programmers, non-designers, non-
marketing, non-us people would just wake up to the fallacies of the way they
view the world.

He is a public transportation planner, whose job involves thinking about real
cities, with real city-sized problems, and even wrote a book about it. I
wonder, with the number of real city simulation software packages, if the jab
at SimCity is just a good inside joke.

------
joonix
It's a game.

